

Powerline style prompt for Bash, now for ZSH - milkbikis
https://github.com/milkbikis/powerline-bash

======
milkbikis
There was some interest in getting this to work with ZSH when I first posted
it. I just pushed a small change that makes it work for ZSH, and thought
people might want to know.

------
charliesome
What's the performance impact of starting up a python script every time the
shell needs to show the prompt?

~~~
milkbikis
On my machine:

real 0m0.075s

user 0m0.047s

sys 0m0.024s

This seems to be a common concern, but I've never noticed a delay in practice.

